# Dog won't leave puppy alone



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello

I own a year old German Shepeherd/Husky mix bitch (spayed) called Aisha. I just picked up a 7 week old german shepherd puppy dog yesterday who I have called Kaiser.

Aisha has always got on really well with dogs, loves to play with them and has always been very submissive. I have read that you should introduce a new puppy on neutral ground but as Aisha has never displayed any dominance over other dogs I didn't think this would be necessary, so I introduced them in the house. Since Kaiser came home she hasn't left him alone! She has been following him around and "putting her mouth on him". I wouldn't call it biting and I wouldn't call it nipping as it seems she is playing not being aggressive. I was unsure whether to let it continue as it could be them just sorting out the pack heirachy. The only thing is sometimes he does it back and his tail is wagging and them other times he seems really scared and yelps.

When I brought Aisha home last year she was off investigating the house and looking everywhere while Kaiser has just followed me round. I don't know whether he has selected me as his leader of if he just feels safer from Aisha near me! I have a baby gate at the bottom of the stairs and I was thinking about keeping Aisha upstairs but I don't want her to feel neglected?

Also Aisha seems to get irate when Kaiser is fed and wants to eat before him as to be expected of she is Alpha dog but the puppy will be feed 4 times daily - she will get fact if she eats all that!

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

Nick


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi,

I think it's great an adult and a puppy...

my suggestion would be very simple:
keep the dogs separated when alone and under your strict supervision when together .
let them play and enjoy each other company, feed separately, for example given that the pup eats 4 times a day, you can put his food down while taking aisha out on a short walk, while kaiser has his food. so aisha is happy and kaiser eats in peace...when it' time they eat together...put the food down, make them wait and then send aisha to her bowl and then kaiser hopefully in opposite directions to his bowl (if they both bolt towards their bowls hold on to the little one just one or two seconds is more than enough).

other than that, give the description you gave, the little one follows you around as it feels more protected, probably aisha should be taught to play more gently (although seems very gentle to me), a bit of time out from playing wouldn't go amiss as the little one has not the same stamina as the adult one...other than that all seems fine...normal puppy/and dog behaviour...they both need time to settle in, that's all...
good luck
best 
d


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Divide your dogs meals into 4 aswell. It's not that she wants to be fed before the puppy to remain the alpha dog, she is seeing/smelling him get fed and she isn't. Think about how you would feel if your brothers and sisters got fed and you were left out?
I divided my older dogs meals into as many as the puppy was getting as I couldn't bear the look on her face when she thought she was missing out!

Both dogs need time away from the other. When you are training with the puppy the oldder dog should be behind a stair gate in a different room or in bed/crate. And also the puppy needs to learn that the older dog gets one on one time too.

If you feel the older dog is geting to roufh with the puppy, put her in time out behinf the baby gate.

Whatver you do, do not keep the older dog upstairs, if she feels left out it could cause problems, you want to includeher as much as you can- she was there first- don't push her away because of the puppy.

x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just give them some time apart.
So they both get some time with you.
When we bought Lilly home Zipper was about 1 year old and he fussed over her constantly, they play fought quite roughly and Zipper even used to clean her and kept trying to scuff her (pick her up and move her) I think he thought he was her mum 

It doesn't sound like she is being rough. Just supervise them and give them some me time.


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.

I took Aisha down to the field and did some training and playing with her and she has been much better this evening.

Kaiser slept for a while in the kitchen by himself while I was in the living room and has been a lot more relaxed.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a three chihuahuas and the latest one is only 12 weeks old, Teigan is a bitch and so it the puppy, Milo the dog loves to play with the puppy and both play lovely, Teigan plays with the puppy Crystal but after a while gets fed up with the puppy antics and nips, Teigan mouths Crystal on the back of the neck, but I think it is her motherly way of saying "That is enough now". I dont leave them alone together just incase, it is very early days yet and they are still getting to know each other. MILO is fine with her absolutely brilliant actually. But I always smooth and play with all three together and never leave one out, Teigan is in the jealous stage I think as she was the only bitch then. So she is trying to tell the puppy that she is the boss here. I would get a stair gate and separate them while you are not there to be on the safe side. Then when you are back praise them both up and extra for the older one. It will work out for them both eventually. xxxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

can i suggest you perhaps put Aisha's food down first before you put the little one's food down?

i always do this esp with Dante and Mika. I like to show Dante he hasn't been forgotten or anything so i always give him his food first before i give Mika his food.


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Sep 19, 2009)

I initially put Aisha's bowl down first but she is funny - she hasn't got the biggest appetite so she would lose interest and go and follow Kaiser around, then when I put Kaiser's bowl down and he started eating she would want to eat out of his bowl!

It worked today when I had them both sit and then gave them both their food bowls. I had to correct them both a couple of times when they wandered over to the other ones bowl but both seemed happy enough.


----------

